# [Bug?] Keeping Data and Apps after SBF



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have SBF several times before but this time something strange has happened, i was going from rooted .602 to .340. When my phone finished the SBF process and rebooted i had almost all of my apps most of my data still on my phone along with Launcher Pro and the layout i had with all of my widgets. This hasn't happened before, I'm not sure if i did something wrong. It is incredibly buggy as soon as i boots up i have no use of any hardware keys and force closings. A simple Wipe Data in the stock recovery fixed everything. Just seeing if anything like this has happened before to anyone.


----------



## bigshotrob22 (Jun 7, 2011)

Spartan67 said:


> I have SBF several times before but this time something strange has happened, i was going from rooted .602 to .340. When my phone finished the SBF process and rebooted i had almost all of my apps most of my data still on my phone along with Launcher Pro and the layout i had with all of my widgets. This hasn't happened before, I'm not sure if i did something wrong. It is incredibly buggy as soon as i boots up i have no use of any hardware keys and force closings. A simple Wipe Data in the stock recovery fixed everything. Just seeing if anything like this has happened before to anyone.


This has happened to me.before. go into stock recovery and wipe everything.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashing an SBF doesn't wipe data/factory reset, so yeah...after you SBF you always need to do that before using the phone or flashing a ROM.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Flashing an SBF doesn't wipe data/factory reset, so yeah...after you SBF you always need to do that before using the phone or flashing a ROM.


For some reason i dont remember wiping data before i guess i just forgot about doing it, its been awhile since i did it last.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Flashing an SBF doesn't wipe data/factory reset, so yeah...after you SBF you always need to do that before using the phone or flashing a ROM.


+1
Kinda sucks but, hey


----------

